# 76815 vs 76816



## tonyacobb (Feb 24, 2011)

I've recently been told that you can only code 76815 once per pregnancy... and if another limited OB ultrasound is performed at a later date, code 76816 would have to be used. I can't seem to find this rule anywhere in writing.. Has anyone else heard of this before?


----------



## Candace78 (May 9, 2018)

tonyacobb said:


> I've recently been told that you can only code 76815 once per pregnancy... and if another limited OB ultrasound is performed at a later date, code 76816 would have to be used. I can't seem to find this rule anywhere in writing.. Has anyone else heard of this before?



I think that this rule was confused with the CPT coding rule that indicates that the 76815 can only be billed once per exam, not element. So, if there were multiple gestations, this would still only be coded once when performed. It can be billed again when performed again. Thanks.


----------

